# Road shoes for 2-hole cleats.



## DeniseP (Aug 10, 2006)

I bought a pair of Quattro pedals on sale last fall in anticipation of purchasing a road bike this spring. Now I'm finding some LBS are only carrying 3-hole road shoes. Even Shimano appears to only have 3-hole road shoes this year. Is this why the Quattro's were on sale? Are 2-hole cleats being phased out? Is Crank Brothers going to change their design? I love the Candy pedals I have on my '98 hybrid.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

DeniseP said:


> I bought a pair of Quattro pedals on sale last fall in anticipation of purchasing a road bike this spring. Now I'm finding some LBS are only carrying 3-hole road shoes. Even Shimano appears to only have 3-hole road shoes this year. Is this why the Quattro's were on sale? Are 2-hole cleats being phased out? Is Crank Brothers going to change their design? I love the Candy pedals I have on my '98 hybrid.


Crank Brothers makes a three-hole to two-hole adapter.

http://www.crankbrothers.com/3hole_adapter.php?itemId=74660

or what they call a three-hole cleat.

http://www.crankbrothers.com/3hole_cleat.php?itemId=

TF


----------



## DeniseP (Aug 10, 2006)

*Cleats*

Thanks for the great info! I'm glad I'll have a lot more shoe options for shoes. As a newbie, I really appreciate this forum!
Denise


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*How do you like them??*



DeniseP said:


> Thanks for the great info! I'm glad I'll have a lot more shoe options for shoes. As a newbie, I really appreciate this forum!
> Denise


I have a new pair of Specialized two hole shoes (mtn bike, but VERY stiff) with standard two hold....thinking of getting some Crank Bros. Quattro's. Any advantage over SPD pedals for a road bike??


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

I use the Crank Bros candy pedals with specialized carbon sole mountain shoe, it rocks. 
Stiff and I can actually walk when I am running errands on my bike.


----------



## DeniseP (Aug 10, 2006)

I've actually been trying out road bikes at the LBS's using Quattro pedals and my mountain bike shoes with the Candy cleats without the plastic piece that comes with the Quattro's. Works great for now--though I'll want a stiffer sole when I finally buy a road bike. Is the plastic piece with the Quattro's only to try to prevent hot spots or is there another reason for them?


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Good questions...*

also, would I benefit anything over SPD pedals if I am forced to go with the SL's due to my weight (205lbs)?


----------

